# Muhhaahaa, the fortune of our Kings



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> King Abdullah is 82 years old??? :eek2:
> 
> Doesn't look it in that photograph.



ever heard of botox treatement?


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, but he doesn't seem to have that "return of the living dead" look to him that veteran Hollywood actresses have, where you know full well that they're only being propped up by modern science. He just looks so much younger than 82!


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

Queen Elizabeth would be worth at least $2-4 billion if 'state' assets were included in that figure (which they appear to be for several of the others). Also, the Duke of Westminster is worth about $9-10billion!

What I find interesting is that NONE of these would be in the top 5 richest people in the world!

Prince Alwaleed (Saudi Arabia) is missing from the above list - he's worth about $20 billion


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

because he is not a king


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

Neither is 'Prince' Albert of Monaco - duh!


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

The queen of england is richer and more powerful than all the above. 

Depends how you measure wealth.


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

by the way it's sad that the world richest leaders are arab/muslims and some of the poorest populations are arab and muslims .......


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Tractor said:


> Neither is 'Prince' Albert of Monaco - duh!


Prince Al Waleed Bin Talal earned his wealth from working hard unlike the other.

that is why u'd find him the the original billionere list and not this one.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> Prince Al Waleed Bin Talal earned his wealth from working hard unlike the other.
> 
> that is why u'd find him the the original billionere list and not this one.



hmmmmmmm ahm ahm errr aaaaaa lalal cough cough 

Dear smussuw do you mean that the others like the king oif saudi arabia and
Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan don't deserve the big fortune they have?

and how do you know that they did not work very hard in order to earn their wealth?


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

these guys has much more than what this report say.

just to give you an idea

Abu Dhabi Investment Authority's capital money is more than 500 Billion USD, that money is the Excess money of the Emirate!.

Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid has more than 2 Billion USD in income added to what he already has of money and property. 14 billion figure is so not accurate.


and where is the Sheikhs of Qatar and Kuwait???????

Qatar with the smallest population and the Largest exporter of Natural Gas in the region and buliding new refinereies and oil and gas exporting facilities , they have more than 50 billion and its not even an exaggeration.

and Kuwait with one of the largest investors in Europe and the US, the royal family has Billions.

the list above didnt even mention the Qatari and the Kuwaitis.

what about Husni Mubarak of Egypt?
what about Gaddafi of Lybia?

come on.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

maybe those presidents are not as greedy as ours?


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

i think its the other way around, at least our rulers do spend lots of money in the country ( they can do more but still better than others),

Husni Mubarak has ruled Egypt for around 30 years and egypt is not Jordan, egypt has oil and gas.

and Lybia has huge amount of Oil in its land and a population of only around 5 millions, and he didnt do much for lybia for the last 20 years coz of sanctions, BUT he sold lots of oil, where the money went??


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

It's a well known fact that the Muslim world has more than enough resources to feed not only the entire Muslim population, but even enough to distribute to and lift the plight of the rest of the developing world. It's a case of a) Willpower, b) independence from their real masters, The Western governments, and c) lack of unified leadership...which is what you get when you carve up the cake into tiny little slices...e.g. the Middle East.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> maybe those presidents are not as greedy as ours?


ahm ahm ahm 

greedy greedy greedy greedy greedy 

what are you talking about sumussuw? they are doing a great job by ruling the country and hence deserve a good paying salary.

Tell me sumussuw when you finish studying will you accept to work for free or would you want a salary? so why ruler shouldn't also take a salary for the big job they are doing?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> It's a well known fact that the Muslim world has more than enough resources to feed not only the entire Muslim population, but even enough to distribute to and lift the plight of the rest of the developing world. It's a case of a) Willpower, b) independence from their real masters, The Western governments, and c) lack of unified leadership...which is what you get when you carve up the cake into tiny little slices...e.g. the Middle East.


Oh dear oh dear oh dear. Oooooooooooh my goodness 

You are posting a serious comment in a serious thread I am totally disgusted maaaaaaaaaaan :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Ben_Burj said:


> what are you talking about sumussuw? they are doing a great job by ruling the country and hence deserve a good paying salary.


actually I wouldnt mind if the president's annual salary was as high as 2 billions a year. It is still better than now where everything is owned by them and the remaining is for the people. :runaway: 

At least he will not be able to have more than what is reserved to him


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

wow.. how did they become rich..!! sometimes i don't like the rich ppl cause i always think that they lie to poor ppl and some of their money doean't clean >>  

Maybe in the future i'll be in that list :naughty: but of course i'll get them by clean way


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

smussuw said:


> actually I wouldnt mind if the president's annual salary was as high as 2 billions a year. It is still better than now where everything is owned by them and the remaining is for the people. :runaway:
> 
> At least he will not be able to have more than what is reserved to him


Well 2 Billion a year if we take into account how long they are in power (of course they also inherit) will find they did not take more than 2 billion a year. Which is quit reasonable in my humble opinion.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Emirati_Girl said:


> wow.. how did they become rich..!! sometimes i don't like the rich ppl cause i always think that they lie to poor ppl and some of their money doean't clean >>


hope you don't mean that the ruler of the region got their money in none clean way, beceause if this is what you mean i think i will have to give you a lecture of how they are the most clean people on earth.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

i wonder if the sultan of brunei is planing on adopting a son???
maybe... i dont know a colombian perhaps...
just wondering


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Surely there are others ways :cough cocaine :cough: to get rich quick in Columbia? :runaway:


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

^^ seems like you want to have some right now


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> ^^ Surely there are others ways :cough cocaine :cough: to get rich quick in Columbia? :runaway:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Just goes to show that the giant that is Coca Cola still has a fair way to go in reaching the remotest parts of the world.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

warcry said:


> lol just cause your kings are rich doesent mean your rich or dubai has a developed econemy.
> 
> just beacuse your slapping up loads of buildings which you dont need doesent mean your country is rich.
> 
> ...


lol duh , thats the dumbest thing i have ever heard ...
How do u assume that the UAE or any of these rich countries are not rich ?
1) the US has 300 million ppl
2) not less than 150 million
3) need to check my facts 
4) same
u cant compare a country which has 4 million ppl and doesn't measure more than fractions of these mentioned above ..
use the ratio instead not exact numbers and will see whose richer lol


----------



## antar abuauad (Feb 17, 2005)

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum
14 hahhhhhhh please 5 a month would be more likely


----------

